# Bridge Farm



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2015)

I visited this farm and really enjoyed having a good look around. There wasn't much to see in the house itself, but there were a few interesting items in the outbuildings. I'm not sure how old this farm is, and I can't find any information online about it, but it does look like it has been unused for quite some time. 

I love the stone front on this house and surrounding buildings although I am not very knowledgeable on what it's called but I think it's rather lovely  

Now, my photos from here came out a *little* bonky. But I do promise I wasn't drunk :laugh:

























































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 1, 2015)

Real beaut of a location


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 1, 2015)

This place has my ideal bathroom. I liked this take.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> This place has my ideal bathroom. I liked this take.



Here's another picture of the toilet just for you Dauntless :laugh:


----------



## Bones out (Oct 1, 2015)

Is this one up it's own little drive Rubex?


----------



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Is this one up it's own little drive Rubex?



Yeah, Bones Out, it is! Do you know the place?


----------



## smiler (Oct 1, 2015)

I liked this Rubex, bloody odd place to find a hatstand though, well dressed cows I suppose, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice work Rubex, I like that anvil


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice work Rubex
Photos are great


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 1, 2015)

Great post! Ah, an asymmetrical fireplace! I have one like that where I live - I appreciate that they're off centre for function but boy do they make hanging pictures hard work! They always look off centre!! 

As for the well dressed cows, I imagine them walking around with top hats and pipes mooing as if they're from Leamington Spa


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 1, 2015)

I liked this place, has some great features, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2015)

Great set there rubex.enjoyed the visit here..third time for me.they don't look to wonky lol


----------



## odeon master (Oct 1, 2015)

Great post , check that huge fungus growing out the wall by the front door !


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice one Rubex! I love how the pianist was demoted to outside...
Oh and love the cartoon style anvil! 
Thanks for sharing another great find!


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 2, 2015)

A lovely house and report.You asked what the stone was in your introduction,it's knapped flint

Flint and the Conservation of Flint Buildings


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2015)

Great collection of farm buildngs, must date from the 1800s,the cast fireplaces are mid to late 1800s.Nice to see no ones ran off with the anvil!Cracking set of images Rubex.


----------



## Dhavilland (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't suppose I should say this but I think that the people who own these properties and let them get onto a derelict state should be taken to it put against the wall and shot. I'm a Carpenter and Joiner by trade and have retrained as a Building surveyor, it's heartbreaking seeing properties that are left to rack and ruin. With a bit of time and effort they could be brought back into use, there's enough homeless people who could be housed in them.
Sorry if I've offended anyone with blowing my top.


----------



## krela (Oct 5, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> I don't suppose I should say this but I think that the people who own these properties and let them get onto a derelict state should be taken to it put against the wall and shot. I'm a Carpenter and Joiner by trade and have retrained as a Building surveyor, it's heartbreaking seeing properties that are left to rack and ruin. With a bit of time and effort they could be brought back into use, there's enough homeless people who could be housed in them.
> Sorry if I've offended anyone with blowing my top.



It does kinda go without saying really to be honest and as I always say, ranting on the internet never changed anything. If it bothers that much then get involved with a campaign or write to your MP etc.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 5, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> I don't suppose I should say this but I think that the people who own these properties and let them get onto a derelict state should be taken to it put against the wall and shot. I'm a Carpenter and Joiner by trade and have retrained as a Building surveyor, it's heartbreaking seeing properties that are left to rack and ruin. With a bit of time and effort they could be brought back into use, there's enough homeless people who could be housed in them.
> Sorry if I've offended anyone with blowing my top.



I totally agree with you on that. There's so many about aswell, it really is unbelievable, and like you say, some of them just need a little tlc. But on the other hand, I'm not complaining because I wouldn't have anywhere to explore otherwise lol if the house is abandoned/derelict I'm going in! :laugh:


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 5, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> You asked what the stone was in your introduction,it's knapped flint



To be pedantic and a know-all - these buildings use flint nodules in their construction and any split nodules occurred naturally. The highly skilled art of knapping - splitting the nodule and then producing squared faces on the resultant two inner faces - was rarely used in 'working' buildings during this era. This is especially true where the vast majority of the construction material was literally under the builder's feet. Knapping would certainly be found on the landowner's own properties, but buildings for his tenants would be built to much tighter financial constraints. Fortunately there are still enough old County and Parish etc records available, to allow the present day researcher into the thought processes of these mostly forgotten landowners.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 5, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> I don't suppose I should say this but I think that the people who own these properties and let them get onto a derelict state should be taken to it put against the wall and shot. I'm a Carpenter and Joiner by trade and have retrained as a Building surveyor, it's heartbreaking seeing properties that are left to rack and ruin. With a bit of time and effort they could be brought back into use, there's enough homeless people who could be housed in them.
> Sorry if I've offended anyone with blowing my top.




I hope that if you are an Owner/Occupier, your Will is written in such clear terms that your properties do not fall into the hands of the Court/Legal Profession as your surviving relatives fight over ownership. Sadly; a quick search through the records of many of the similar habitations recorded on this forum reveals horrendous legal proceedings - and with all the money tied up in the bricks and mortar there are no monies available to rectify the resultant decay that sets in during the years of protracted in-fighting.

It must also be noted that farms and farm buildings are in many cases not ideal to be used to house none agricultural workers. Many are miles from no where, have very difficult access due to the actual farm lands being sold off over the years to surrounding farming companies. As farming mechanised over the years and motor transport became ever more reliable, one did not need to live in the middle of your acreage or have your staff really close at hand to the land. Thus as farms became larger due to amalgamation,old farm dwellings out in the sticks with no utilities or piped water rightly were abandoned. My late father came from farming stock and my nephew and niece still farm the old holdings - my relations were lucky in the location of the two family farms as it meant that most of the redundant buildings could be turned into holiday lets. Not every farmer/landowner has this option.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 5, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> To be pedantic and a know-all - these buildings use flint nodules in their construction and any split nodules occurred naturally. The highly skilled art of knapping - splitting the nodule and then producing squared faces on the resultant two inner faces - was rarely used in 'working' buildings during this era. This is especially true where the vast majority of the construction material was literally under the builder's feet. Knapping would certainly be found on the landowner's own properties, but buildings for his tenants would be built to much tighter financial constraints. Fortunately there are still enough old County and Parish etc records available, to allow the present day researcher into the thought processes of these mostly forgotten landowners.



Your knowledge never ceases to amaze me! I do enjoy seeing your comments on posts around here


----------

